# Christmas Shows That We Love



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello friends,
This time of the year, we love to watch the classic Christmas movies and shows...the Rankin- Bass cartoons, Bing Crosby, Jimmy Stewart and the immortal Alastair Simm. 

So here's my question: What is your favorite classic Christmas show, and why is it special to you?
Also, do you feel different about it now, than you did as a child?


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 11, 2015)

BTW: The Mystery Science Theatre's version of " Santa Claus Conquers Mars" is a family favorite.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 11, 2015)

*Miracle on 34th Street  (1947 Version) *


----------



## rc63 (Dec 11, 2015)

Christmas Vacation.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 12, 2015)

The Grinch that stole Christmas, I love the Grinch song.


----------



## savarin (Dec 12, 2015)

Dinner for one


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 12, 2015)

Well all I can say is this year the Hallmark channels gone south.   All movies are 2014 or 15. Worse yet is they repete (them self)
over and over as if people in this channel pushed a button and went home?  No more Bailey's loan no more kid that lost the
lug nuts for the ole mans 38 Oldsmobile in the snow that shot him self with a daisy.  Get this around 1952 or so my father
also bought my a Daisy.  Before he said do not cock it till you are ready I did and squeezed the trigger and blew out the
picture window.  Well that went over his knee and he busted it.  Now for the twist, many years later I bought this same
gun (same box too) for my youngest boy same deal he blew out my backhoe $100 windshield instinct I busted it over
my knee.    Thats my Christmas story

The two school teachers having a baking contest been on this week about 30 times ???


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 12, 2015)

" Love Actually " has become a favorite. "It's a wonderful life" of course. Mike


----------



## higgite (Dec 12, 2015)

Tied for favorite are "A Christmas Story" and "Christmas Vacation". Just because they're fun.

Tom


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 12, 2015)

The two I kind of look forward to are Bill Murray's "Scrooged" and Tim Allen's "The Santa Claus".  There are many others I get a kick out of though.

-Ron


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 13, 2015)

We stay with the old classics, the ones that were made more than 35 years ago. Movies, cartoons and Christmas episodes of TV shows. They just don't make them like that anymore.

Good story, GK.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 13, 2015)

"A Christmas Story"


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 13, 2015)

Sunday night. Got Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer (1964) on. It's a hoot!


----------

